# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Building Certifier

## Mundz

I've recently been made aware that a project in which i was planning on undertaking is going to require to require building approval. The particular structure i was planning on build is a pool gazebo 5x5.5 with open front, sides and solid back wall.  
Long story short following this information i have contacted a building certifier and have been quoted $1500 to have this structures building certification completed. Does this sound right ? how much should i be planning for this certification. 
Any feedback would be appreciated.

----------


## OBBob

Sounds a bit ... But it can friend on location and bake of the project. Where abouts are you? Does it include the council permit? How many stages  are inspection required at?

----------


## Mundz

Im in Brisbane, I called Birsbane city council and asked them, they were next to useless saying they couldn't help me. I argued they set the laws so they should be able to, but the lady on the phone insisted that i call a building certifier.  
I have only called a place so far, i plan to call a few but to me this whole thing sounds excessive. I wish there was a source of more information which outlined all this for people wanting to do works themselves.  
They did say it included the approval to build.

----------


## OBBob

Ok ... many councils now sub out the certifier role, so that may have been what they were referring to. I can't comment on Brisbane pricing but it does sound like a fair bit for a pergola.

----------


## Mundz

Cheers OBBob, i know it's just such a massive scam IMO. But whatever it's the hoop i have to jump through i guess.

----------


## barney118

have you looked up the council DCP it could be classed as exempt development

----------

